# Need your prayers



## franknbeans

Oh dear. So sorry to hear this. Sending prayers and positive thoughts for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Oh my, that's horrible. Prayers, healing thoughts and well wishes from OK!


----------



## egrogan

I saw this on Facebook and thought about posting here too. The news footage was scary to see. Sending tons of good vibes her way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Healing prayers, CLaPorte!

Thanks for letting us know, Sky.


----------



## Jan1975

Oh my goodness, how terrible. Sending prayers & good thoughts. Please keep us posted!


----------



## dkb811

How awful! Sending prayers of healing for Claporte.


----------



## Golden Horse

Also sending prayers.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Sending prayers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

Sending prayers.


----------



## Chevaux

Prayers on the way.


----------



## mkmurphy81

Praying.


----------



## jaydee

Thank you for sharing Sky... - sending my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Golden Horse

Any updates on her condition?


----------



## my horse

I'll be praying!


----------



## egrogan

Golden Horse said:


> Any updates on her condition?


Two broken legs and a broken wrist, but on her way to recovery.

And the a*s that hit her was apparently driving drunk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elle1959

Just now seeing this. I'm glad she'll be okay. Prayers for a speedy recovery and I hope they throw the book at the drunk driver, if he survived.


----------



## greentree

Thank you for the update. More healing prayers!


----------



## SomethingSpecial

Jingles for a quick recovery!


----------



## inspirehope

*Prayers*

Sending prayers and positive thoughts. I appreciate being part of such a kind and caring community.


----------



## jenkat86

Definitely praying for a speedy recovery. That's terrible news, but thankful it wasn't worse!


----------



## JCnGrace

Prayers and good thoughts for a speedy recovery!


----------



## natisha

I'm so sorry this happened.
May she have a speedy recovery & may the fool that caused this spend a long time in the rehab program called jail.


----------



## Jan1975

egrogan said:


> Two broken legs and a broken wrist, but on her way to recovery.
> 
> And the a*s that hit her was apparently driving drunk.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm so relieved she will be okay. Prayers for easily and quick healing. Hope that drunk man gets locked up.


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh my... fingers crossed and good vibes sent!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She's having another surgery on her wrist, and seems to be getting her spunky self back.


----------



## Wild Heart

Oh my gosh! 

Sending all my thoughts and prayers her way for a swift recovery.


----------



## Kay Armstrong

Ditto, best wishes for health and healing.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Hi All!

I survived. 

I am incredibly sore and have a long road to recovery. I've watched news footage and to be honest, shouldn't even be here.

On 12/26 on the way home from work around 9:30pm I was hit head on by a drunk driver that blew a .22 on sceen. I had to be extracted from my brand new 2016 Chevy Equinox that saved my life for sure. I never got the chance to make a car payment on it. ersevere:

I have 2 broken legs, broken wrist and many bruises and stitches. Left ankle required surgery and left wrist required 2 surgeries.

I was hospitalized for 10 days and was released yesterday to home. I'm so very thankful to be alive. 

Thank you everyone that has prayed for me and kept me in your thoughts. 

http://m.wsbt.com/video/2-injured-in-niles-headon-crash/37143178#.Voxzvm0Iflg.facebook

Chelsea


----------



## tinyliny

Glad to hear you are on the road to recovery! That looked simply awful. I cringe to see it . Please rest and take your time , and "ride" here on horse forum !


----------



## Jan1975

CLaPorte432 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I survived.
> 
> I am incredibly sore and have a long road to recovery. I've watched news footage and to be honest, shouldn't even be here.
> 
> On 12/26 on the way home from work around 9:30pm I was hit head on by a drunk driver that blew a .22 on sceen. I had to be extracted from my brand new 2016 Chevy Equinox that saved my life for sure. I never got the chance to make a car payment on it. ersevere:
> 
> I have 2 broken legs, broken wrist and many bruises and stitches. Left ankle required surgery and left wrist required 2 surgeries.
> 
> I was hospitalized for 10 days and was released yesterday to home. I'm so very thankful to be alive.
> 
> Thank you everyone that has prayed for me and kept me in your thoughts.
> 
> Two injured in Niles head-on crash | Video - WSBT.com
> 
> Chelsea


Welcome home and praise God you are going to be okay! You are one lucky lady.


----------



## Sirius

Here's sending you hope and prayers.


----------



## greentree

How is CLaport doing? Hopefully on the mend!


----------



## tinyliny

yeah, I am just seeing this again and remembering the horror. Chelsea? are you there?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Since she hasn't responded yet seeing as I'm a FB friend of hers... she's doing much much better, still recovering but improving each day.

I don't want to share more, I'll leave that up to her


----------



## Jessica J Sherwood

Prayers for her, her family, and friends sent!--as well as for the others involved in the accident! Healing for all! <3


----------



## canderson31333

sending prayers!


----------



## greentree

That is good to hear, thanks!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Wow I just saw this, what with all the password nonsense that I have had to go through and a family vacation. I am glad you are doing well, and hope you continue to have a speedy recovery.


----------



## CLaPorte432

*I'm Here*

Hey everyone! 

I'm doing much better than before. I am walking! Woot Woot!

I spent 10 weeks basically on bed rest. I couldn't do anything but tip toe to the bathroom, kitchen and back to bed. My mom had to take the first month off of work to care for me as I was on round the clock pain management and I couldn't do anything for myself. Talk about horrible.

I had started In Home Physical therapy and Occupation therapy and went through 2 months of that. At 10 weeks, my "Do NOT use your left leg" restriction came up and I could start putting 25% of my body weight on it. Then slowly worked my way up. In the middle of April, I finally kicked my walker, cane and boots to the curb officially and have been device free since.

I still limp. Still have pain. And still have restrictions. But I'm doing much better than before and just trying to keep my spirits up.

I went through about 4-1/2 months total of PT/OT to get to where I am now. The rest will just need time to build back strength, stamina and muscle tone that was lost.

It's been almost 6 months now (In a few days) and unfortunately part of my wrist is not healing and still broken. Therefore another surgery looks to be in my future. I go back in July for another XRays and see if giving it 2 more months did anything good for it. Legs are healed though.

I have a ton of knee weakness and pain. My knee wasn't affected in the crash, but they had to put a tibial nail in. (Rod that goes from my knee to my ankle) and for that they had to cut through tendon and tissue and hammer it in. So...Since then, It's really bothered me. I still have trouble with stairs and when the weather gets cold I get very grumpy. LoL.

I'm not able to go back to work at this time. My job as a RN requires me to be on my feet for 10-14 hours a day and that just isn't possible at this time. I may never be able to go back to being a floor nurse and may need to find a more relaxing "sit down" job. Which I would hate. 

I also cannot ride a horse yet. Boo. Which is for the best with a still fractured wrist and new legs. I'll take the time to heal slowly and correctly before pushing it and winding up hurt more in the long run.

As far as the guy that hit me...

He was smashed. I mean totally, completely, hammered. His blood alcohol content was a .255, which is 3 times the legal limit. We went to court April 5th to watch his sentencing and I got to speak up infront of the judge and voice my impact statement.

He is only 43 years old and burdened me for the rest of my life. I am lucky enough that I do not remember getting hit. Or being trapped in my vehicle for 1-1/2 hours before they could cut me out.

Anyways, The funniest thing was, he got a DUI in Indiana just 1-2 weeks prior to hitting me. So he was out on bond from that DUI when he continued to drink and drive and injury me.

He pled guilty to Operating a Vehicle while Intoxicated causing Serious Bodily Injury. He was sentenced to 330 days in jail, and 5 years of probation. A PPO was issued against me and he is to never have any contact with me what-so-ever. (Like that was even a thought in his mind, he NEVER even tried to apologize to me) He has numerous stipulations to go along with his probation for 5 years. Ex: No drinking, ever. No being around alcohol or anyone drinking. No driving any type of vehicle, even a mo-ped. He must get a job. Is ordered to pay restitution. Is on a tether when he gets out and an alcohol monitoring system.

He was not sorry he hit me. He was not remorseful at all. His 20 year + drinking problem finally caught up with him. He never looked at me. And gave a half-*** apology to the court.

He also has 3 kids around 10, 14 and 16. What a great role-model. Not.

Anyways, I'll post some pictures for ya'll...

Thanks for so many thoughts and prayers!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Thank you for your update. I hadn't read/known this happened until it showed on the side reports.

I read your post and found it very moving to read about your recovery, how your life has been altered and how you have gone through SO very much because one person decided to drink excessively and drive. People with addictions rarely feel remorse from what I've seen. They feign remorse and know what to say or to show what people want to see but their behavior never changes and they don't change. Some do but it's rare. I'm glad he has a sentence and he is serving jail time with plenty of attachments. I hope he never has the opportunity to repeat.

But the important thing is you're alive and recovering. You're right a fighter and are making it through extraordinary circumstances. I'm really glad to hear you're recovering. I have no doubts it's hard to keep your chin up when you're fighting for every little thing you once took for granted but I hope this pain isn't permanent. I know it takes a long time for the body to heal but I know the body can do amazing things. I have no idea what you're going through but I just wanted to say I'm glad you're doing better and I hope as the months go on your pain lessens and you feel better and better. Glad you're alive and healing! And I hope you can one day return to your full time job as an RN.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Pictures


----------



## CLaPorte432

Not sure why some of these are turning on their side.

Bottom picture is my new truck.  Decided I needed something with a bigger front end to protect my legs.


----------



## knightrider

What a brave fighter you are! God bless you. You have my prayers.


----------



## CLaPorte432

My dog George was so happy when I got home. My mom said he was a wreck and very confused as to why I was gone for 10 days. Moped around the house and laid outside my room. Of course he jumped on me and hurt me within 3 seconds of being carried in the door. He didn't leave my side for months. Poor guy. 

Since I can't work I'm home all the time with him. Or he goes with me to my boyfriends house so he is constantly glued at my side. He's going to have separation anxiety as it's greatest when the time does come for me to go back to work. I'll probably have it from his as well. 

And my Equinox the day I picked it up. Seriously, I never made a payment on it. :'( My dad had to go make it when I was in the hospital.


----------



## SlideStop

Wow! I'm so sorry all this happened to you. What a nightmare!!


----------



## tinyliny

Love the toenail polish!

Your dog is precious


----------



## thisiswater

Just now reading this and sending all best wishes. So glad you are alive and kicking' that pedicure!


----------

